# What is this?



## joshk (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks like a catalpa tree.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Definitely Catalpa, you can tell by the heart shaped leaves.


----------



## mudmallet (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep. Check for long seed pods. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalpa


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

Good place to find fish bait as well.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

adam said:


> good place to find fish bait as well.


huh?


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> huh?


From the Wikipedia article on Catalpa Worms:



> The larval stage of C. catalpae is known as the Catalpa or Catawba Worm. When first hatching, the larvae are a very pale color, but become darker toward the last instars. The yellow caterpillars will usually have a dark, black stripe down their back along with black dots along their sides. There is also a "pale" phase where the black striping is not as prevalent or missing altogether and a shade of white has replaced it. They grow to a length of about 5 cm (2 in) and feed on the leaves of the Northern Catalpa and, more commonly, the Southern Catalpa, also known as Catawba or Indian Bean trees. *They are highly desired by fishermen as bait.*


Whan I was a kid there was a guy in our neighborhood who sold them for bait.


----------



## BertieFox (May 8, 2010)

Very pretty tree, I'm glad it attracts bees. We have a couple but they are still only about 3 feet high, from seed. I wonder how long before it will flower like yours!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep that tree buzzes at certain times of year. Flow is off right now due to dry conditions....yesterday it rained hard so maybe it will pick back up. \\
We have a bunch of those trees around here...pretty much the only thing blooming other than clover.
Thanks all....
mike


----------

